# I found one injured Pigeon...Please help me to save him..



## bhupi_sc (Apr 9, 2012)

I found this pigeon with a neck injury, It seems that it got electric shock, and fell down from the electric pole.. He's in my balcony now, i gave him broken wheat but its had it, i gave him water as well not taking it in. What exactly should I do? I've read what to do on this site, but I'm still really worried. i have mixed antibiotic (Detol) in the warm water and putting it drop by drop on his neck...please help me to save him...i am in Bangalore, India..if you have a helpline here please let me know ASAP


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well if the bird can't/won't eat get a bag of corn or peas defrosted and gently open it's mouth and plop one in. The bird should automaticly swallow. You should bring this bird to an avian vet ASAP. As you do not know what the internal injuries are. Bring the bird inside and keep it warm. Try not to handle it too much as we do not know the injuries are and could make it worse for the little guy. Is the bird able to walk, stand, keep it's own head up? Could you post a picture of the bird and it's droppings. Are you sure it was electracuted. If it was it's pretty darn lucky. But it could also be it flew into a window? Maybe? PLease post a picture of the bird and it's droppings, that would be awesome.
Lucas


----------



## bhupi_sc (Apr 9, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Well if the bird can't/won't eat get a can of corn or peas and gently open it's mouth and plop one in. The bird should automaticly swallow. You should bring this bird to an avian vet ASAP. As you do not know what the internal injuries are. Bring the bird inside and keep it warm. Try not to handle it too much as we do not know the injuries are and could make it worse for the little guy. Is the bird able to walk, stand, keep it's own head up? Could you post a picture of the bird and it's droppings. Are you sure it was electracuted. If it was it's pretty darn lucky. But it could also be it flew into a window? Maybe? PLease post a picture of the bird and it's droppings, that would be awesome.
> Lucas


This bird is not eating right now...but drinking water...bird is able to walk and stand...but its not able to keep its own head up....no avain vet is available nearby and i am also new to this place....so its all on me now...is there anything else that i can give him to eat???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where in India are you located?


----------



## bhupi_sc (Apr 9, 2012)

i am in BTM 2nd stage, 21st main, Bangalore


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, thank you for helping the Pigeon. Can you post a photo of him/her...and the neck ?

Are you saying there is an external injury on the neck ? A wound ? Blood ?

Go to 'advanced' button below the reply screen and click it. then on the next page, click on 'attachments' and you can upload a photo to this thread.

It is good news that he can stand and walk....and even drink !

When you say on balcony...do make sure he is securely contained so cannot possibly get back outside.

If you have a cardboard box or any sort of box with an open top, put a towel in the bottom and place the Pigeon inside the box.

OK, you have done well so far. Oddly, it seems that his condition is somewhat stable (he has managed to survive for 3 hours since you found him/her) ...although he cannot hold his head correctly...

Please post a photo.


----------

